# RMC Locknuts @ Both Sides Of Enclosure



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

> 300.10 Electrical Continuity of Metal Raceways and Enclosures.
> Metal raceways, cable armor, and other metal enclosures
> for conductors shall be metallically joined together into a
> continuous electrical conductor and shall be connected to all
> ...


That means that you can't rely on one enclosure to hold the conduit in place in another enclosure.

-Hal


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Personally don't condone this, nor do I perform my work in such manor, but article section you are seeking is Chapter 3, Article 300, Section 4(G) : Conduit bushing constructed wholly of insulating material shall not be use to secure a fitting or raceway. That eliminates plastic, but bushing constructed combination of bakelite & metal will qualify.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

@jlectrics isn't disputing a proper bushing on the inside of the enclosure. He's talking about not using a locknut on the outside of the enclosure to tighten against it.

-Hal


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Unless there is a fitting placed on the RMC as it enters an enclosure you must have a locknut outside the enclose. At least that's how I see it. Regardless of the fact that you have a ground bushing inside. How else would the conduit be bonded to the enclosure or held firmly in place. Am I missing something ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy said:


> Unless there is a fitting placed on the RMC as it enters an enclosure you must have a locknut outside the enclose. At least that's how I see it. Regardless of the fact that you have a ground bushing inside. How else would the conduit be bonded to the enclosure or held firmly in place. Am I missing something ?


Two locknuts?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

99cents said:


> Two locknuts?


Yes. One locknut outside and one inside the enclosure.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

99cents said:


> Two locknuts?


I misunderstood your comment. You meant to say "your missing 2 locknuts" ... I get it now... your missing the 2 locknuts that go on the outside of the 2 enclosures that are tied together with a nipple.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

hbiss said:


> @jlectrics isn't disputing a proper bushing on the inside of the enclosure. He's talking about not using a locknut on the outside of the enclosure to tighten against it.
> 
> -Hal


 Gentleman. I'm not disputing what we know, in the correct way of installation or doing things. As stated in previous post, it's not my way in performing this work either. But original OP was asking for footprint in NFPA 70 in questioning installation method that he having witnessed. As of he's seeing, metal bonding bushing, and adjusting the outer lock where seated against outer surface, and approved bushing seated (metal to metal contact)..

This footprint of wording discription in Article 300.4(G)..having been in NFPA 70 @ least for two decades (that I'm aware). Again, just pointing out the location in text. Have safe day.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Dell3c said:


> Gentleman. I'm not disputing what we know, in the correct way of installation or doing things. As stated in previous post, it's not my way in performing this work either. But original OP was asking for footprint in NFPA 70 in questioning installation method that he having witnessed. As of he's seeing, metal bonding bushing, and adjusting the outer lock where seated against outer surface, and approved bushing seated (metal to metal contact)..
> 
> This footprint of wording discription in Article 300.4(G)..having been in NFPA 70 @ least for two decades (that I'm aware). Again, just pointing out the location in text. Have safe day.


310.4(G) as described in the NEC is just pertaining to bushings on conductors #4 or larger.
I don’t really see how the National Fire Protection Agency applies to the question asked.
Sorry to be so ignorant but what do you mean by the term NFPA “*70*” ? page 70?


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Howdy Easy..(tipp'in me hat)..NFPA 70 is the National Fire Protection Agency (NFPA).. They having adopted the National Electrical Code, back many years ago. Turn to inside your cover, seeing listing titled NFPA 70, it's your Code Book, and "NFPA70" might even be visible on outside your Code book. Now not knowing what generation book (Code Book) having been adopted in your area, tell me what year Code standard, that your State Jurisdiction having currently adopted in your area (using).. I'm having shelf of past Code Books @ my disposal. Came back to add, I'm quoting from 2020 addition, which being adopted in my area State Jurisdiction.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Locknuts in both sides or a shoulder on the fitting to give a stop when tightening the inner locknut









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ok.. was enjoying breakfast @ my puter desk, meal being complete. Noticing your in Cali. Believing your currently under 2017 addition. Again it's same Article and code section 300.4(G) appearing just under the exception, on that page.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Dell3c said:


> Howdy Easy..(tipp'in me hat)..NFPA 70 is the National Fire Protection Agency (NFPA).. They having adopted the National Electrical Code, back many years ago. Turn to inside your cover, seeing listing titled NFPA 70, it's your Code Book, and "NFPA70" might even be visible on outside your Code book. Now not knowing what generation book (Code Book) having been adopted in your area, tell me what year Code standard, that your State Jurisdiction having currently adopted in your area (using).. I'm having shelf of past Code Books @ my disposal.


The newest hard copy of a code book in my collection is 1999 so I really feel dumb now. I normally refer to my 2017 PDF version for information as I do not yet have a 2020 version.
I believe we are still on the 2019 in my area. Most of what I work on is strait forward basic electrical installations and I don't even visit the code that often. 
footnote: * NFPA became* the *publisher* of the code book 1911. I will definitely have to remember that.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Brother.. Somewhere in transit, while working on the road (and what have you).. My additions of 1996-1999 & 2002 editions, currently aren't present on my shelf. Really do miss that 2002 addition though, having many notes hand written on blank pages in back. But I do remember lending my copy of (2002) to younger Brother while he was preparing for an examination, in figuring @ time would benefit him more that I.. Easy.. for your own benefit, update your addition of NFPA 70 to current addition, adopted in your State. ( money well spent ).. Have safe day too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Word Smith?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish someone would make two-piece rigid locknuts.......maybe they do and I haven't found them yet. Sure would be handy........


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

micromind said:


> I wish someone would make two-piece rigid locknuts.......maybe they do and I haven't found them yet. Sure would be handy........


They make these grounding bushings if that counts.


----------

